# Coastal Bend



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

42 dogs called back to Open Land Blind.

Rodger Williams took 3rd in the Derby with Dee Dee.

That's all I know.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open Callbacks:

4 6 11 13 14 15 16 19 24 25 26 28 31 33 35 36 41 42 46 47 50 51 54 55 57 59 62 64 66 67 68 71 74 77 80 83 90 91 92 93 96 99





-Susan Gray


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Costal Bend*

Susan, thanks for the info. Congratulations to Ax and Trace and all the rest of the Vinwood crew that are advancing.

I heard that Susan Ritch and Toots won the Derby. Congratulations on your second win in a row!


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

was told the 1st series of the Open was a tough, but fair double that was just eating dogs up. With over half the field out I'd say it was a tough double.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Glen Lokay and Ken Robbins demonstrated Friday what knowledgeable judges can do with a 100-dog Open entry to manage time, get seperation and do it without tricks or pencil whipping. The dogs eliminated themselves and I doubt there were any complaints from handlers about why they were dropped.

For anyone unfamiliar with the coastal area north of Rockport, TX, it is flat, flat and flat with no big trees and few small ones. Hills are nothing more than a 4-5 foot high sand dune and the wind is always a factor. This double consisted of a duck throw left to right at about 400 yards with the fall behind a sand dune and retired. The line was on a raised road bed. The tough part was a false horizon about 100 yards in front of the fall that encouraged dogs to swing left with the wind and hunt short. 

The second bird was a duck flyer on the left side thrown right to left into high cover at about 225 yards. There were some big hunts, but most dogs were able to dig it out. Despite some big hunts on some of the marks, they were averaging about 10 dogs per hour.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I ditto Ken Archer's post. The open judges put up a very nice first series.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ken..thanks for the great description of the series..


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Is a false horizon (AT 300 YARDS) a trick test? 
The last time I saw a false horizon it was only at 250 yards. The gunners threw and started walking. Then the 2nd bird was thrown. (1st gunners still walking) Then the 3rd bird was thrown between the 1st and 2nd. (1st gunners still walking) Then the flyer shot outside of the 2nd bird. (gunners still walking). That was fun cluster .......

Arturo

I know it's not a trick test ... jus brings back memories!


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

*Open Call backs 2nd series: *
4 6 11 13 19 26 29 36 41 50 55 62 66 67 68 71 83 84 90 92 96


*Open Call backs 3rd Series: 14 dogs #12 is suspect*

4,6,12???,13,19,26,36,50,55,67,71,83,84,96

It's the best I can do!

-Susan Gray


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Carruth won the Qual with Cuba.

SM


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

*...*

Open

1st Willy/Rorem
2nd Norman/Ryan
3rd Luke/Schrader
4th Truman/Schrader

sorry, didn't get the RJ or Jams


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Just heard Mary Tatum won the Am with Marti!!*


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Mary & Mardi were at the trial in Louisianna not at Coastal Bend. However HUGE Congratulations *wherever* the win occured. Been a hard month after the unexpected death of Boss.

Teri


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

All the results posted on Entry Express!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Teri said:


> Mary & Mardi were at the trial in Louisianna not at Coastal Bend. However HUGE Congratulations *wherever* the win occured. Been a hard month after the unexpected death of Boss.
> 
> Teri


Gasp!!! Say it ain't sooooo.... "The Boss" is dead?????

    

Some of the best dogs I've ever trained were out of him. Matter of fact one RJ Costal Bend's Open this weekend. 

A sad day indeed....

Angie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Teri said:


> Mary & Mardi were at the trial in Louisianna not at Coastal Bend. However HUGE Congratulations *wherever* the win occured. Been a hard month after the unexpected death of Boss.
> 
> Teri


AAAAHHHHGGGG...What happened?

/Paul


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh no ! How will I break this news to my youngest dog that his grandpa is dead !!

He threw some really good pups, sad to hear he's crossed over.


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

What sad news about Boss!

Skeeter, my wonderful agility girl in my avatar, is sired by Boss.

I am sorry to hear this and sorry for Mary  .


----------

